# New Year's Sailing, Yoga, and Snorkeling Adventure



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Just ran across this:

https://www.facebook.com/events/591262451059661/?active_tab=discussion

It looks like a lot of fun. Sailing, yoga, snorkeling, and SUP! I hope my sis and I can go. That would be such a great trip!


----------

